# Word of the Week - Week 40 2015



## SENC (Sep 27, 2015)

ejectamenta - things which have been cast out; ejecta; refuse

While most lathes have a constant pile of ejectamenta underneath them, the 's just has dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> ejectamenta -



I thought this was an adverb which describes what happens when you realize you have just popped a rancid mint into your mouth. 

(adverb is probably wrong I want to be schooled on that if so)


----------



## DKMD (Sep 27, 2015)

So a placenta is also ejectamenta?

I'll take words that rhyme for $400, Alex...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Sep 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> adverb is probably wrong I want to be schooled on that if so)


@Tclem - you want to take this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> ejectamenta - things which have been cast out; ejecta; refuse


I read this one and instantly thought it was a Spanish word for when you get tossed out the window down at the cantina, SO basically I was right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> @Tclem - you want to take this?


I'm lost I'm still learning to and too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm lost I'm still learning to and too



Me two.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm lost I'm still learning to and too


And punctuation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> And punctuation.


Mind your own business Henry wannabe clown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Mind your own business Henry wannabe clown

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> ejectamenta - things which have been cast out; ejecta; refuse
> 
> While most lathes have a constant pile of ejectamenta underneath them, the 's just has dust.



Hell I thought that was what some pervert in the john was doing....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 27, 2015)

@Kevin gonna *ejectamenta* all Y'all offa here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

